
Why Everyone Missed the Most Important Invention in the Last 500 Years - explore
https://hackernoon.com/why-everyone-missed-the-most-important-invention-in-the-last-500-years-c90b0151c169
======
afeezaziz
I believe blockchain is an idea that will contribute to a better world but
this 'blockchain' phenomena is being oversold. Like the concept of Internet,
Facebook, Google, Amazon came out from the age of Internet. We should stop
selling blockchain like selling the concept of Internet. Instead we should
focus on finding the use cases or business model on top of blockchain.

~~~
explore
It's about triple-entry accounting, not about blockchain. However they have an
intersection.

